# Tecumseh Enduro 16hp



## diablodude64 (Mar 19, 2006)

First I am going to list off my specs they are: 

Tecumseh Enduro 16

Model: OHV16
Family: 204216D
D.O.M: 63205

This engine is in a MTD Bolens Lawn Chief Riding mower Model: 13AG678G022

Ok, I can not seem to get the engine started but, if you put gas down the hole where the filter is it will start but then shut off about 3 seconds later . I have taken the carburetor completly apart and soaked it in hot soapy water just like I do for any other carburetor. The problem is that the carburetor is not giving the engine any gas. Any help would be much apreciated. Thanks ~Kyle :thumbsup:


----------



## bsman (Jan 22, 2006)

Gas line plugged?

Something in Intake?

Why did it stop running?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Soapy water? no no, may have worked before, but a good couple hours (or overnight) soak in carb cleaner is best, then a blow out with carb cleaner and or compressed air. Then a rebuild kit to go along with it. Though it is a good idea to make sure gas is even getting to the carb from the gas tank.


----------



## diablodude64 (Mar 19, 2006)

Gas is getting in just fine but the engine is just not getting any gas to it. ~Kyle


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

clogged main jet


----------



## diablodude64 (Mar 19, 2006)

Nope perfectly clean clear hole. I blew everything with an air compressor to make sure. ~Kyle


----------



## diablodude64 (Mar 19, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions guys but I have been taking the bottom half of the series 7 carb apart and the "O" rings have failed on me so I am going to just replace the bottom half of the carb. ~Kyle


----------

